# Minimum hieght for receptacles along AFF



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

I am in the middle of doing a Reno and the home owner is raising his living room floor which is currently sunk about a foot below the rest of the floor. His receptacles along those walls are set to the height to the sunk floor, So when he raises his sunk floor to the height of the rest of the floor the receptacles will be about 2-3 inches AFF when everything is all said and done. So does he have to raise his receptacles to a minimum height:blink:
I have been searching hi and lo and can not find a answer to this. Does anyone here have a answer for me so I can figure out the next step of this reno:blink:
Cheers


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

No minimum height required for residential. I have done many house where we installed the outlets in the baseboards. Just make sure they don't get in the way of the trim.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

In the US in areas covered by the NEC there is no minumum height.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> No minimum height required for residential. I have done many house where we installed the outlets in the baseboards. Just make sure they don't get in the way of the trim.


 

REceptacles in the baseboard are pretty common around here in older homes, although I have 1 GC that build 600,000 to 1,000,000 dollar homes, and he always wants his in the baseboard. It's a neat look mounted horizontally in the middle of the base.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> REceptacles in the baseboard are pretty common around here in older homes, although I have 1 GC that build 600,000 to 1,000,000 dollar homes, and he always wants his in the baseboard. It's a neat look mounted horizontally in the middle of the base.


I use these Carlon boxes for new work where the outlets are in the baseboards. I need to find a better brand as I am sure someone else makes them. For those who don't know, they adjust in and out.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I need to find a better brand as I am sure someone else makes them.


Arlington makes them in 1-4 gangs p/n's FA101-FA104 - They all use
the black plastic romex clamps, even if not required for single gang NM
boxes.

They also make a steel version (as does Carlon I believe).


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I think it's easier and less expensive to use regular Slater boxes with box extenders where necessary for baseboard molding outlets.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I use these Carlon boxes for new work where the outlets are in the baseboards. I need to find a better brand as I am sure someone else makes them. For those who don't know, they adjust in and out.


 Dennis here is a click for another brand 

http://www.arlcatalog.com/Fan_Specialty/InOut(TM) Plastic Box - Depth Adjusts.htm


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

sweet, thanx. I was starting to get a little worried about If I had to raise 6 plugs before the inspection.
If the wire came from the top then it would be easy to raise the receptacle 12 inches. But the wire comes from underneath. So I would have to pull a new circuit to the attic then drop down a new run for each plug. Sure its extra work and extra money. But when its a friend of the family who wants a discount less work is sometimes better.
thanx again for the quick reply


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I use these Carlon boxes for new work where the outlets are in the baseboards. I need to find a better brand as I am sure someone else makes them. For those who don't know, they adjust in and out.


Better brand or better color. You know what these guys are thinking about you right now. 

I used to use a bunch of those boxes. Lately I have been using a slider box where I might want some adjustability. I am thinking the Carlon box is better. 

For old work applications the slider if far better than the Smart box.


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

No height requirement in residential, thats why you can't find it.


----------

